# Vaal Vape Meet - Admin Approved



## Mahlie

23 September 2017
Starts 10:00 till late
Old Vaaltonians Sport Club
Vanderbijlpark








Meet and greet for all Vape lovers in the Vaal! #VaalVapeFam

Come and have a chat with some of the local shop owners, some amazing e-liquid makers in SA.

Excellent learning opportunity for those who'd like to start, or upgrade, or absolute fanatics.

GREAT PRIZES UP FOR GRABS!

Sponsors and vendors:
- Vape Junction (Vanderbijlpark)
- Beetlejuice Vape (Vanderbijlpark)
- The Vape Studio (Meyerton)
- Cotton Candy
- Vapour Chemistry
- Sir Vape
- Mystic Nectar
- Opus E-liquid
- IVC
- Drip Society
- Yoga E-liquid *new*
- House of Vape *new*
- MILC E-liquid
- NCV

MECH SAFETY COURSE by Johan van Noordwyk
TRICK DEMO by JP Trauernicht

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Roodt

Woohoooo! Finally! Count me in. Going to add this to my calendar right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie

Roodt said:


> Woohoooo! Finally! Count me in. Going to add this to my calendar right now.



Awesome! And bring ALL your friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt

Mahlie said:


> Awesome! And bring ALL your friends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, if only I had friends...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahlie

Hahahaha. You'll make tons on the 23rd #vapefam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSierra

I'll be there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahlie

CharlieSierra said:


> I'll be there!



Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie

Updated:
Yoga E-liquid and House of Vape are joining the party


----------



## Roodt

Really? Only 3 vapers in the vaal? No wonder people always check me skeef like..


----------



## Mahlie

Roodt said:


> Really? Only 3 vapers in the vaal? No wonder people always check me skeef like..



Find the event on Facebook. Just search for Vaal Vape Meet. 

A few have rsvp'd. But the shops are all brining their regulars. Its going to be massive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahlie

Food stall arranged. 

None of the vendors will be selling on the day. So we won't break your bank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahlie

2 weeks to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahlie

First batch of prizes are on their way! Feel the hype!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie




----------

